

Conway's Game of Life, Implemented in Rust - dolftax
https://github.com/camjackson/conway_rs

======
MichaelCrawford
Conway's Game of Life, implemented in Objective-C:

[http://www.warplife.com/life/](http://www.warplife.com/life/)

If you'd like to beta test, send your device's UDID to mdcrawford@gmail.com

